# Improving anatomy



## Skyfire (Apr 1, 2009)

People have been pointing out to me that if there's anything that I need to work on more than anything else...it would have to be anatomy.  So I've decided that over the next few months, that will be my #1 priority.

Luckily, I have a plan in motion.  I have just signed up for continuing education this summer and one of the sessions I'm enrolled in is "Drawing the Clothed Model" which emphasizes drawing a number of live models wearing various attire (street clothes, business suits, historical costumes, etc.) using pencils, charcoal and oil pastels.  That should be a big help.  I also own a few media on the subject.  I own a DVD entitles "Anatomy for Artists: The Human Form Revealed" which is very informative.  I also hold texts of Christopher Hart's Human Anatomy Made Amazingly Easy, Giovanni Civardi's Drawing the Female Nude, and Lee J. Ames' Draw 50 People.  

But what other media (books, videos, etc.) could I use for help?  What other methods exist of improving figure drawing and human anatomy?  Other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 1, 2009)

Skyfire said:


> I also hold texts of *Christopher Hart's Human Anatomy Made Amazingly Easy*, Giovanni Civardi's Drawing the Female Nude, and Lee J. Ames' Draw 50 People.



Please throw out the Christopher Hart book, it's terrible.

If you know where to look there are downloads of Loomis and Gottfried Bammes (they're probably linked on my tutorial thread actually).

In addition George Bridgman's Constructive Anatomy is a great little book, I always keep coming back to it, and it's cheap. There's a version for download at archive.org because it was out of print so it's public domain.


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 2, 2009)

What's wrong with Hart's book? It has this thing about ACTION lines that people ought to think about.

But that is all I remember.

here's some Loomis; http://acid.noobgrinder.com/Loomis/
But I don't know if they are legal to share here that way


----------



## Smelge (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't get how people can just draw people with clothes on. This isn't a form of perversion, and I don't fill in details or anything, but I've always started with a nude model as the base. If you don't know where and how the body fits under the clothing, how can you properly form the clothes themselves?

Sketch basic outline, fill in the body itself, sketch in clothing and adjust as required, hair, details, ink, colour, slam it on DeviantArt and FA, then get it completely ignored cos it's not porn.

Buuuut anyway, I feel drawing nude first is the way forwards.


----------



## Sarakazi (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.posemaniacs.com/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 2, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> What's wrong with Hart's book? It has this thing about ACTION lines that people ought to think about.
> 
> But that is all I remember.
> 
> ...



Other books explain action lines, for a lot less in cost, better,  and Hart treats his artists terribly. That and quite a bit of the art is sub-par. He's not the artist, he hires other artists that do all the work. 

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=57736


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 2, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> He's not the artist, he hires other artists that do all the work.
> 
> http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=57736



heee! thank you for the explanation :lol:


----------



## Skyfire (Apr 2, 2009)

My cartooning class today touched on figure drawing and apparently, my instructor echoed ArshesNei's sentiments.  When I showed him through the book, he thumbed through it and told me he found some mistakes in there.  I'll probably keep the book around for now, but from here on, I'll probably work with some other text for learning anatomy such as Bridgeman's stuff.

There is a studio I know of that has nude models available for drawing sessions.  I plan to try that out soon.

Any other anatomy texts that could help?


----------



## tomwaya (Apr 3, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Sketch basic outline, fill in the body itself, sketch in clothing and adjust as required, hair, details, ink, colour, slam it on DeviantArt and FA, then get it completely ignored cos it's not porn.



Ha, I get that all the time!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 3, 2009)

Skyfire said:


> My cartooning class today touched on figure drawing and apparently, my instructor echoed ArshesNei's sentiments.  When I showed him through the book, he thumbed through it and told me he found some mistakes in there.  I'll probably keep the book around for now, but from here on, I'll probably work with some other text for learning anatomy such as Bridgeman's stuff.
> 
> There is a studio I know of that has nude models available for drawing sessions.  I plan to try that out soon.
> 
> Any other anatomy texts that could help?



http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Human-A...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238789726&sr=8-1 

This is a very good book too. There is also 

http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Human...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238789775&sr=8-1

Gottfried Bammes if you can download it.

Master Class in Figure drawing is pretty good to learn to look for things by Robert Beverly Hale.


----------

